# 1968 dash tach



## sknight751 (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to replace the dash tach in a 1968. Does the whole dash have to come off or does the section with the knobs (headlights, wipers, heater control, radio, etc) come out with the instrument cluster intact without pulling the entire dash?

Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Pull the dash pad of first then the dash itself as you described. You need to pull the pad off to access the screws above the cluster. Your basically pulling the whole thing. The only thing that would be left would be the cover for the glove box and a small piece to the right of the box..
You may want to see if you can reach the tach from underneath without pulling the dash first .


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

I need to replace some gauge lights as well as polish the plastic and clean the lenses. Are all the dash pad screws accessible from the front. Any tips on how to remove the dash pad, its my first time and don't want to break anything?
Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You dug this thread from the depths.
Yes, all the screws are visible. There's a couple above the gauges and a few more heading towards the glovebox. There also is a stud on each end of the dash pad that snaps into clips in the dash. You're going to have to give each end a good tug to release them.


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah I did i was searching for a long time! but thanks for the help i got the dash pad off. It has a split in the top, I plan on getting that restored like you mentioned. However I am trying to remove my wood dash panel to replace it and while i was in there i figured id take the gauges and lens out to clean and polish them as well. Is there an easy way to remove the whole assembly or do i have to drop the steering column to do so? Thanks again for all the help youve been very knowledgeable and its helped out greatly, I appreciate it. 

Also what are the chances of finding a good dash pad and dash panel at a swap meet? what would a fair price be? im going to my first one in Charlotte next week! I can't wait


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ps. you were absolutely right about giving it a good tug. Those studs look like theyve been there for years and year! it was a challenge but I pulled them out and cleaned them up so if I need to remove it gain in the future it will hopefully be alittle easier! lol


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As you know, the dash is "simulated" wood. You'll need to drop the steering, remove switches(Ign., Headlites, Wiper), wire for the cig lighter, nobs and nuts for the radio, heater controls, there's more. You'll need to just look around as you go. It isn't terrrible, just takes some time. I believe you need to take out the glove box to access a screw or something or another. Maybe heater controls on the heater box. It's been awhile, I forget exactly. All I know is, I took the glove box out.

BTW, since you'll have the dash out, replace "all" the bulbs whether they work or not, so you don't have to go back in any time soon if others fail later......

Also, when you bolt the gauge cluster to the dash, make sure you have the little paper tubes in place. Otherwise, wont you see the dash signals flash.


----------

